# Looking to Sub in Oakland County, MI



## nickr42 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm looking to sub for anyone that needs it in Oakland county, MI. I have a 2004 F-250 crew with a Western Ultra-mount 7'6" plow & a Fisher 1000 rear mount spreader. I have a Painting company which is my main source of income, but am looking for some extra income on snow days. I am willing to work at anytime day or night. I live in Auburn Hills, MI. I am 36 and have a wife and two kids.

Thanks, Nick:waving: 
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Plow Work*

I'm interested......I'll send you a PM......

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*plowing sub work*

Nickr42:

I tried sending you a private message, but t didn't go through....so I'll post it here:

Nickr42:

I'm looking for a plowing sub in Shelby Township. I know its not oakland county.....but its 3 miles past the county line. I don't have all of my contracts back yet, but doing a ton of bids for neighborhood associations. So, most of what I would need would be someone to plow streets....and a limited number of homes along those streets.....but you'd be in the truck 95% of the time.

Please e-mail back and let me know if you're interested.
I don't log on to this site often enough, so I'd prefer if you'd send me an e-mail to my personal e-mail account which I check every few days.

Let me know what kind of avaialability you have, how many hours of work you're looking for, and what experience you have, etc.

Send me your info to my e-mail at [email protected] and I'll respond quickly.

Thanks,
Dan Jones
Master Care Lawnscape

(some Rochester accounts also available)


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Nickr42 noticed this today while looking for something else and wanted to know if you were looking for any work in Oakland County? You can either PM me here or e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks Keith:salute:


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Also Looking for work*

I am also looking for work, in Livingston County. I am covering the Fenton, Hartland, Brighton Area, and fully insured & legit.
I would appreciate any offers!

Thanks!
810-746-0245


----------

